# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Что лучше: 512 без кулера или 1024 с кулером?

## Стас Агарков

Помогите сделать выбор: взять видеокарту ASUS EN9600GT SILENT/HTDI/512M или ASUS EN9600GT/HTDI/1G. Единственное отличие их в том, что та, которая с 512 Мб памяти — с радиаторным охлаждением тепловыми трубками, а та, которая с 1024 Мб охлаждается обычным кулером. Да, и цена у них одинаковая.

----------


## mr.L

Ну тут решать тебе, можно взять на 1Gb и не париться насчёт охлаждения , а можно купить на 512Mb и потом установить на неё кулер.
Но я бы тебе посоветовал поискать их сравнение на следующие параметры
1) тесты в 3Dmarkе,
2) скорость обмена данными шина-мама;
3) частота ядра;
4) температурный режим.
И дальше тебе решать.
P.S. странно что они одинаково стоят, я бы задумался что это за видеокарта на гик которая стоит , как видеокарта на 1/2 гига.

----------


## Стас Агарков

Их незачем сравнивать! Они абсолютно идентичны по остальным параметрам! Обе видеокарты производства ASUS, а та, что с кулером и гигом памяти стоит на 33 рубля дороже (на 1% примерно).
Понятно, что мне решать :) Я поэтому и спросил на форуме, чтобы кто-нибудь что-нибудь посоветовал, чтобы я сделал прагматичный выбор. А кулер на бескулерную видеокарту я ставить не собирался. У меня сейчас бескулерная и все Ok.

----------


## mr.L

Тогда купи на гиг и да бутет тебе щастье;)
Просто как информация, на 512 Мв + куллер занимает ООООЧЕНЬ много места

----------

